# Can't get rid of Windows partition in Bootcamp



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

I was running Windows via Bootcamp on my Macbook Pro, but deleted it a while ago. For the past few months, I've simply dealt with this, but I'm fed up. 

What happens is this: Whenever I start up my computer, it automatically goes the the black Windows screen that says, "No bootable device - - insert installer disc and press any key." (Not exact words, but similar). In order to avoid this, I hold down the option key during startup, which takes me to the screen where you select which partition to run. The only option available is "Macintosh HD" which, of course, is the one I want. So I select it and everything loads up fine. 

When I got rid of the Windows partition, I did it via Disk Utility - I can't remember exactly, but I'm fairly sure I repartitioned the Mac drive to cover the Windows section. Or, I simply selected the drive in the left-hand column and deleted it. 

All the online tutorials that explain how to get rid of a Windows partition say to open Bootcamp and select "'Restore the startup disk to a single volume,' and then click Continue" or "Create or remove a Windows partition". But I don't have either of those options in Bootcamp. When I open it, there is the thing about the required software etc, but once I go past that, the window called "Create a partition for Windows" comes up, and I'm able to drag the line to change the amount of space and click partition, and when I do, the loading bar starts, but after a second an error comes up saying "The disk cannot be partitioned because some files cannot be moved". There is no mention of "Restore" or anything anywhere.


What can be done?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Got it fixed!

System preferences -> Startup disk -> Mac HD....


----------

